Ask HN: What are your goals for the 2020's? - samcgraw
======
andrefuchs
Staying healthy and working on some side projects

------
giantg2
Make enough money to support my family.

Not dying / staying healthy would be a nice bonus. Although, if I die that
would probably satisfy my primary goal via life insurance.

------
kleer001
Continue to behave in ways that successfully made I wanted to happen happen,
prune away the behaviour that got in the way of what I wanted to happen, and
figure out the differences.

